# Healthy Workplace



## OSMedic (Jul 2, 2012)

I work for a hospital based ambulance service.  We are fairly rural so there is a lot of down time.  Quite a few of our employees are...well...lets just say out of shape.  I want to try to do something for my department to try and help them become healthier. 

Have any of you guys out there attempted to start an excercise program at work or any type of healthy living program? 

Any recommendations on how to get them interested in excercising?


----------



## legion1202 (Jul 9, 2012)

We started a bet at work last year. It started off as 20 of us put 5 bucks into a pot every two weeks (when we got paid). We then though a contest in a few different area's and divided the cash. We wanted everyone to compete so we did winnings by weight lose and in muscle/cardio improvements.

We would meet up every 4 weeks and test each other. Like I said we graded each other by improvements.

An example:

If you could only run 1 lap around the track the first week and then 4 weeks after you ran 8.. You got points. If you did 10 pushups in 30 secs the first week and then did 40 in 30 the next time you got points.

This kept things fair for the people that were out of shape and for the people who were already in shape.

We did this for 20 weeks and then the holidays came and we and we all fell apart. I was 235lbs when we started and went down to 218lbs when we stopped. I went from doing 30 push ups with out stopping to about over 100.

I was running 3 miles to almost 8..

I had already start getting trying to get in shape for fire academy so I enjoyed it. Now I am back to 225lbs =( I need to start again. I`m 6`0 btw so i`m alittle over wieght for my size hahaha... To much beer..


----------

